# Intruder in home - Saheel, Arabian Ranches



## Linz (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, I am pretty new to this site and haven't posted much on here but I really felt obliged to share some information. My intention is to make people aware and increase safety for families living in the ranches and other areas,as it seems this problem is becoming more common.

I recently moved to Shaheel with my husband and small daughter. On Thursday night around 2.30am, I heard our staircase creaking and realised someone was in our home and coming upstairs. I woke my husband and he ran out shouting to scare this person Into leaving. There was a man standing on our landing with a torch, he ran and got away through the garden. He was Indian, very tall (over 6ft) which is unusually tall,very lean and young,say 25-35? He stupidly wore his work jumper which looked very much like a gardener landscaping company who regularly work around these areas. Since I don't know what the rules are for this forum I don't want to get into trouble by posting information about the company - so can someone kindly advise if this would be appropriate or not?

He also left his crocs at the back door ... He was barefoot as wanted to walk quietly upstairs ! I'm horrified that someone came into our home and more concerned he was
Motivated to come upstairs even though the staircase is v noisy and would clearly wake us up! Our valuables were downstairs ... He left everything apart from cash in my wallet. Travelling light but why risk getting caught by coming upstairs? I'm obviously very unsettles by the whole thing and now we are doing everything we can to protect our home and to find this guy.

Keep an eye and ear out ladies and pass this onto other families ....
I lock up every night but the one night I completely forgot, an Intruder tried and successful got in!! Makes me question, how many times have they tried but it was locked?? I know so many who don't lock doors & assume we live In a safe place. Yes, sometimes we do but why take the risk? The police and security guards were shocked & say this isn't a frequent problem in saheel ... Has anyone else had this happen to them?

Thanks & stay safe !


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Linz said:


> Hi, I am pretty new to this site and haven't posted much on here but I really felt obliged to share some information. My intention is to make people aware and increase safety for families living in the ranches and other areas,as it seems this problem is becoming more common. I recently moved to Shaheel with my husband and small daughter. On Thursday night around 2.30am, I heard our staircase creaking and realised someone was in our home and coming upstairs. I woke my husband and he ran out shouting to scare this person Into leaving. There was a man standing on our landing with a torch, he ran and got away through the garden. He was Indian, very tall (over 6ft) which is unusually tall,very lean and young,say 25-35? He stupidly wore his work jumper which looked very much like a gardener landscaping company who regularly work around these areas. Since I don't know what the rules are for this forum I don't want to get into trouble by posting information about the company - so can someone kindly advise if this would be appropriate or not? He also left his crocs at the back door ... He was barefoot as wanted to walk quietly upstairs ! I'm horrified that someone came into our home and more concerned he was Motivated to come upstairs even though the staircase is v noisy and would clearly wake us up! Our valuables were downstairs ... He left everything apart from cash in my wallet. Travelling light but why risk getting caught by coming upstairs? I'm obviously very unsettles by the whole thing and now we are doing everything we can to protect our home and to find this guy. Keep an eye and ear out ladies and pass this onto other families .... I lock up every night but the one night I completely forgot, an Intruder tried and successful got in!! Makes me question, how many times have they tried but it was locked?? I know so many who don't lock doors & assume we live In a safe place. Yes, sometimes we do but why take the risk? The police and security guards were shocked & say this isn't a frequent problem in saheel ... Has anyone else had this happen to them? Thanks & stay safe !


Wow! I'm glad you and your family are safe. Unfortunately, these are the times we live in. It's also getting increasingly difficult to get a decent paying job. I'm not justifying his actions by any means. It's just sad.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Glad you are all OK.
I really think these "secure", gated communities often lull is into a false sense of security here in Dubai.
You really must not rely on luck and need to secure your house and belongings like you would in any city.
Invest in a safe (they cost less than 500 AED). - bolt and glue it somewhere hidden and put your valubles in it regularly.
Security lights, spiky plants and gravel are all low cost ways of discouraging people into your garden.
The jungle telegraph will soon let the bad guys know which properties are harder to creep around, once these measures are installed!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Linz said:


> Since I don't know what the rules are for this forum I don't want to get into trouble by posting information about the company - so can someone kindly advise if this would be appropriate or not?


Best not to mention the company in question (UAE defamation laws and all that, plus the forum has a no name and shame policy) but I would definitely bring it to their attention, and file a police report. Glad you and your family are ok.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There have been multiple breakins in Furjan as well, as others said it is prudent to take caution, I know people who do not lock their doors claiming "Dubai is very safe" but such incidents happen from time to time


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

makzee said:


> Glad ur family is safe.
> 
> I just came back from Dubai last night....didnt liked it cuz of the wrong infra structure development...making it dense populated without thinking 100 yr after what will happen....and *just bringing millions of labour in tht country and when project finishes they dont have jobs and they dont wana go back which leads to all these things....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

A lot of people in Dubai have no insurance on their possessions / home contents. You can get very good cover for under 600 dirhams per year. It's worth having.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Amtmann said:


> A lot of people in Dubai have no insurance on their possessions / home contents. You can get very good cover for under 600 dirhams per year. It's worth having.


The price depends on the value of your contents; 600aed is not a norm. Nevertheless, home insurance is a wise investment. Besides burglaries, it covers water damage, mobile, IPAD etc while traveling, and even damage to the rented house.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Budw said:


> The price depends on the value of your contents; 600aed is not a norm. Nevertheless, home insurance is a wise investment. Besides burglaries, it covers water damage, mobile, IPAD etc while traveling, and even damage to the rented house.


True, I rent a two-bedroom apartment and insured contents for 75k and personal possessions for 50k, all for 680 dirhams. The more stuff you have, the greater the cost will be. But it's still a reasonable price for the security imo.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Amtmann said:


> ...insured *contents for 75k *and personal possessions for 50k, all for *680 dirhams*...


Looks like premium is ~1% of insured value, if it works similar to car insurance.


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

The best thing you can do right now is call the police, file a report. Afterwards, just try and ensure that all your home doors are properly locked and just becareful in general as you would in any place on earth.

Get a security system for your home if it fits within your budget. They are cheaper then you'd exepect.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Linz, sorry to hear what happened. It must have been a dreadful shock. You posted what happened as a warning to others, but you make no mention of reporting the incident to the authorities. Even if we didn't have a no naming policy on the forum, I don't see what one individual's actions have to do with their employer. The fact that you are pretty sure he was wearing a particular company's uniform would help the police no end as would handing over his shoes. Perhaps he wasn't successful breaking into your house but you may be able to prevent him getting away with something else.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Also make sure the security in the Ranches know what happened.


----------



## Linz (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for all of your replies. i was logged out of my account so couldn't respond till now.
yes, of course police were called immediately and security too are aware. police were next to useless and we might as well never have called them. no one bothered to inform the local community either which surprised me. total lack of responsibility and quite frustrating. in meantime we've spread the word to neighbours and hopefully now, a lot of people will be aware.

regardless of the job situation in dubai and lack of well paid jobs for these guys, this situation should never drive a person to break into your home OR to COME UPSTAIRS in your home.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Break-ins and robberies reported in JVT and JVC recently.

Who was it who kept on about Dubai being safe?


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Break-ins and robberies reported in JVT and JVC recently.
> 
> Who was it who kept on about Dubai being safe?


Sports City as well recently.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

uberkoen said:


> Sports City as well recently.


Ooh, hope they never try my apartment - i only have football practice twice a week, so could do with the extra hitting/tackling training. :bump2:

In all seriousness, this is quite worrying, hope no-one has been badly affected, and just remember to be extra vigilant with balconies, windows etc, don't rely on the fact that Dubai is 'safe'. And challenge everything!


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Tackledummy said:


> Ooh, hope they never try my apartment - i only have football practice twice a week, so could do with the extra hitting/tackling training. :bump2:
> 
> In all seriousness, this is quite worrying, hope no-one has been badly affected, and just remember to be extra vigilant with balconies, windows etc, don't rely on the fact that Dubai is 'safe'. And challenge everything!


Yeah apparently this building did not have any CCTV cameras. Some guy walked into an apartment while the tenants were out and stole a lot of jewelry.


----------

